# PULL DOWN STEPS IN GARAGE LEADING TO UNINHABITABLE ATTIC SPACE



## BJM731 (Jan 5, 2021)

This is condominium complex with 4 condos per building.the garage ceiling and walls facing the residents living space are 5/8 drywall.The wall towards the next residence is 1 inch drywall all the way to the roof.In the attic the walls facing the same residence living space are 5/8 drywall.The home inspector has written up the attic pull down steps as being a break in the fire barrier of the garage.The pull down steps have a piece of 5/8 plywood screwed to the bottom of them facing into the garage.These units were built in
2000 and the steps passed inspection at that time.I have seen 8 units sell in this complex in the last 2 years and this is the first one written up for this.Would it be acceptable to remove the plywood and attach 5/8 drywall to the bottom?


----------



## cda (Jan 5, 2021)

Welcome 

I’d it holding up the sell???

Most home inspection items are basically recommendations and bargaining points.

Sometimes the bank wants them corrected.

As far as a fix, who will approve it???
That is the person to ask

Or just attach type x drywall to the plywood


----------



## ICE (Jan 5, 2021)

The plywood is a component of the stairs that can’t be removed.


----------



## cda (Jan 6, 2021)

Or attach 3/4 inch wood slab to the plywood


----------



## ICE (Jan 6, 2021)

cda said:


> Or attach 3/4 inch wood slab to the plywood


And then you won’t need to pull it down.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 6, 2021)

Wonder if the home inspector checked the ceiling joist used for storage while he was at it? 
Did he check the seal around the opening and write that up?

All good suggestions on covering you could add sheet metal to the underside as well.

One issue I see is, I've never been asked "Do I need a permit to install an attic ladder in my garage?" 
IMO, I be..lieve if the ladder door is 3/4" thick it serves the fire block intent. 
IMO, I be..lieve the ladder door seals tight enough on most ladders. 

Another HI item that gets written up: 
Did the home inspector write you up for a Federal Pacific breaker panel too? Is this taught in Home Inspector training class?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 6, 2021)

I don't have access to older codes other than the ICC free code view site, and I don't know what (if any) code applied when they were built.  The 1998 CABO code (if it is townhouses) and the 2000 IBC both require 1/2" gypsum board separation between private garages and dwelling units.  I think that other codes from the 1990s would be similar.  If the attic is completely separated from the dwelling unit by 5/8" or 1" drywall then no ceiling is necessary between the garage and attic and you don't have to worry about the stair. 

The inspector is correct if the garage is a common garage for 2 or more units.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 6, 2021)

Paul Sweet said:


> I don't have access to older codes other than the ICC free code view site, and I don't know what (if any) code applied when they were built.  The 1998 CABO code (if it is townhouses) and the 2000 IBC both require 1/2" gypsum board separation between private garages and dwelling units.  I think that other codes from the 1990s would be similar.  If the attic is completely separated from the dwelling unit by 5/8" or 1" drywall then no ceiling is necessary between the garage and attic and you don't have to worry about the stair.
> 
> The inspector is correct if the garage is a common garage for 2 or more units.



"separation" does not mean with openings on less the opening is protected by a rated assembly. 
Was the pull down an after sale product, is the attic space called out as such on the original plans?


----------



## BJM731 (Jan 6, 2021)

BJM731 said:


> This is condominium complex with 4 condos per building.the garage ceiling and walls facing the residents living space are 5/8 drywall.The wall towards the next residence is 1 inch drywall all the way to the roof.In the attic the walls facing the same residence living space are 5/8 drywall.The home inspector has written up the attic pull down steps as being a break in the fire barrier of the garage.The pull down steps have a piece of 5/8 plywood screwed to the bottom of them facing into the garage.These units were built in
> 2000 and the steps passed inspection at that time.I have seen 8 units sell in this complex in the last 2 years and this is the first one written up for this.Would it be acceptable to remove the plywood and attach 5/8 drywall to the bottom
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BJM731 (Jan 6, 2021)

ICE said:


> The plywood is a component of the stairs that can’t be removed.


it is added on to the existing bottom of the steps


----------



## BJM731 (Jan 6, 2021)

BJM731 said:


> This is condominium complex with 4 condos per building.the garage ceiling and walls facing the residents living space are 5/8 drywall.The wall towards the next residence is 1 inch drywall all the way to the roof.In the attic the walls facing the same residence living space are 5/8 drywall.The home inspector has written up the attic pull down steps as being a break in the fire barrier of the garage.The pull down steps have a piece of 5/8 plywood screwed to the bottom of them facing into the garage.These units were built in
> 2000 and the steps passed inspection at that time.I have seen 8 units sell in this complex in the last 2 years and this is the first one written up for this.Would it be acceptable to remove the plywood and attach 5/8 drywall to the bottom?





Paul Sweet said:


> I don't have access to older codes other than the ICC free code view site, and I don't know what (if any) code applied when they were built.  The 1998 CABO code (if it is townhouses) and the 2000 IBC both require 1/2" gypsum board separation between private garages and dwelling units.  I think that other codes from the 1990s would be similar.  If the attic is completely separated from the dwelling unit by 5/8" or 1" drywall then no ceiling is necessary between the garage and attic and you don't have to worry about the stair.
> 
> The inspector is correct if the garage is a common garage for 2 or more units.


It is for 1 unit


----------



## BJM731 (Jan 6, 2021)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> I’d it holding up the sell???
> 
> ...


I  contacted the inspector for clarification of what is required for this and the response was "hire a qualified contractor and they should know what to do".The sell did fall through because of the home inspection.This and the bonding of the flexible gas lines was the most serious things found,everthing else were small problems,window balances,dripping sinks etc.The normal routine


----------



## cda (Jan 6, 2021)

BJM731 said:


> I  contacted the inspector for clarification of what is required for this and the response was "hire a qualified contractor and they should know what to do".The sell did fall through because of the home inspection.This and the bonding of the flexible gas lines was the most serious things found,everthing else were small problems,window balances,dripping sinks etc.The normal routine




Sounds like a non friendly home inspector

And a buyer that really did not want the house.

Bonding of the flex gas line?????  What is the flex feeding, what appliance??


----------



## ICE (Jan 6, 2021)

BJM731 said:


> it is added on to the existing bottom of the steps


Well then, I stand corrected.  Go with your idea of replacing the plywood with gypsum.


----------



## steveray (Jan 7, 2021)

cda said:


> Sounds like a jerk  home inspector
> 
> And a buyer that really did not want the house.
> 
> Bonding of the flex gas line?????  What is the flex feeding, what appliance??




Fixed it......


----------



## ICE (Jan 7, 2021)

cda said:


> Sounds like a competent home inspector
> 
> And a buyer that really did not want the house.
> 
> Bonding of the flex gas line?????  What is the flex feeding, what appliance??


Fixed it......

Bonding the flex gas line sounds like CSST was installed and not bonded.  A great many AHJ inspectors are clueless about that.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 7, 2021)

and then "some" do know what they are doing (smiling).


----------

